# Convertir el calor en electricidad eficientemente [Nota]



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2009)

*Convertir el calor en electricidad *

Fecha de publicación: 26 de noviembre 2009 

En todo lo que a partir de chips procesadores de la computadora a los motores de coche para plantas de energía eléctrica, la necesidad de deshacerse del exceso de calor crea una fuente importante de ineficiencia.
Pero una nueva investigación señala el camino a una tecnología que podría permitir “Cosechar” mucho de que el calor perdido y convertirla en electricidad utilizable. 

Ese tipo de “Cosecha” del calor (Energía) disipada podrían, (Por ejemplo), a los teléfonos móviles con el doble de tiempo de conversación, las computadoras portátiles que pueden operar el doble de tiempo antes de necesitar ser recargadas, o en plantas de generación de energía entregar mas energía con el mismo consumo de combustible, dice Peter Hagelstein, (Profesor adjunto de Ingeniería Eléctrica en el MIT) coautor de un documento sobre el nuevo concepto que aparece este mes en el Journal of Applied Physics. Hagelstein, dice que: “Comienzan a visualizarse dispositivos de estado sólido capaces de convertir el calor en electricidad de mayor eficiencia.
La nueva investigación, llevada a cabo con el estudiante graduado Dennis Wu como parte de su tesis doctoral, dirigida a encontrar la tecnología realista que tan cerca podría llegar a alcanzar los límites teóricos de la eficacia de dicha conversión. 

La teoría dice que la conversión de energía, nunca puede exceder un valor específico denominado límite de Carnot, basado en una fórmula del siglo 19 para determinar la eficiencia máxima que cualquier dispositivo puede alcanzar en la conversión de calor en trabajo.
Sin embargo, los actuales dispositivos termoeléctricos comerciales sólo lograr una décima parte de ese límite, Hagelstein dice. En experimentos con una nueva tecnología diferente, diodos térmicos, Hagelstein trabajado con Yan Kucherov, ahora un consultor para el Laboratorio de Investigación Naval y compañeros de trabajo para demostrar la eficiencia de hasta un 40 por ciento del límite de Carnot. Además, los cálculos muestran que este nuevo tipo de sistema en última instancia, podría llegar hasta un 90 por ciento de ese límite máximo. 
Hagelstein, Wu y otros comenzaron desde cero en lugar de tratar de mejorar el rendimiento de los dispositivos existentes. Llevaron a cabo su análisis usando un sistema muy simple en el que el poder generado por un quantum de un solo punto del dispositivo - un tipo de semiconductor en el que los electrones y huecos, que llevan las cargas eléctricas en el dispositivo, se limitan muy fuertemente en los tres dimensiones. Al controlar todos los aspectos del dispositivo, que esperaban para entender mejor cómo el ideal de diseño térmico convertidor eléctrico. 

Una clave para mejorar el rendimiento fue la reducción de la separación entre la superficie caliente y el dispositivo de conversión.
Un reciente trabajo de profesor del MIT Gang Chen informó en un análisis que muestran que la transferencia de calor puede tener lugar con muy poca separación entre las superficies a una velocidad que es órdenes de magnitud más alta que la que predice la teoría.
El nuevo informe tiene que encontrar un paso más allá, mostrando cómo el calor no sólo pueden ser transferidos, pero convertida en electricidad de manera que pueda ser aprovechado. 

Una compañía llamada MTPV Corp. (para Micron brecha Foto térmica fotovoltaica), fundada por Robert DiMatteo SM 96, MBA '06, ya está trabajando en el desarrollo de "una nueva tecnología estrechamente relacionado con el trabajo que se describe en este documento, "Hagelstein hizo los siguientes comentarios
“Si bien puede llevar varios años para obtener la tecnología necesaria para la construcción de puntos cuánticos accesibles los dispositivos para llegar a la comercialización”
"No hay razón, en principio, no podría obtener otro orden de magnitud o más la mejora en el poder de procesamiento, así como una mejora en la eficiencia”
"Hay una mina de oro en el calor residual, si se pudiera convertir"
“Las primeras aplicaciones suelen ser en los sistemas de alto valor, tales como chips de computadoras, pero en última instancia podría ser útil en una amplia variedad de aplicaciones, incluyendo automóviles, aviones y barcos”
"Una gran cantidad de calor se genera a ir a lugares, y mucho se pierde. Si pudiera recuperar eso, su tecnología de transporte va a trabajar mejor ". 


Fuente: David L. Chandler, MIT oficina de las noticias

Como siempre, lo que esta bien traducido fue gracias a mí y lo que esta mal fue culpa de Google


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

mmmm interesante


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 29, 2009)

Gracias Fogo


----------



## electrodan (Nov 29, 2009)

¿Alguien me explica en que consiste el "límite de Carnot"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica en que consiste el "límite de Carnot"?


Tiene que ver con el 2º principio de la termodinámica, demuestra que no puede existir una máquina con un rendimiento superior al motor (teórico) del susodicho Carnot y que a su vez es inferior al 100%


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 29, 2009)

ah si eso de la entropía


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 29, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclo_de_Carnot


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 29, 2009)

no estoy loco, sabia que se podia!!!!!!
este si es un adelanto tecnologico del cual me quito el sombrero senores, gracias por hacernolo saber a los indiorantes fogonazo


----------



## Chateau (Nov 29, 2009)

"Hay una mina de oro en el calor residual, si se pudiera convertir"

...y vaya que si.

Gracias por la noticia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 30, 2009)

Exelente, ahora las computadoras serán mas "eficientes"

Gracias por la info Fogonazo

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 30, 2009)

las computadoras son eficientes el que no lo es es el usuario, je je


----------



## Jaime Pereira G (Feb 1, 2010)

Lo notable que seria,  como la revolucion industrial , el recuperar con mejores rendimientos la energia electrica del calor.


----------



## MVB (Feb 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tiene que ver con el 2º principio de la termodinámica, demuestra que no puede existir una máquina con un rendimiento superior al motor (teórico) del susodicho Carnot y que a su vez es inferior al 100%


 Me acuerdo la larga discusion que tuve con una profesora por ese tema..
Al final sali perdiendo


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Carnot tampoco sabia que era, de ahi salio la teoria de la entropía. Interesante propiedad de la energía y el trabajo.


----------



## StrySG (Feb 1, 2010)

Suena grandioso, pero lo que quisiera saber es que dispositivos convierten el calor en energía electrica y como lo logran(en verdad existen o ¿estan en desarrollo?), a pesar del tiempo si alguien sabe mas de la notica seria bueno que nos informaran mas... ()


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Los robots o sondas espaciales usan unos dispositivos llamados RTG (Radio Termal Generator), los cuales, el calor que genera un isótopo radioactivo lo convierten en electricidad. Esos dispositivos tienen vidas extremadamente largas.
Las naves voyager llevan un RTG cada uno, y despues de mas de 30 años, siguen operativas.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

StrySG dijo:


> ... pero lo que quisiera saber es que dispositivos convierten el calor en energía electrica y como lo logran(en verdad existen o ¿estan en desarrollo?), a pesar del tiempo si alguien sabe mas de la notica seria bueno que nos informaran mas... ()


Googlea con efecto Peltier.

La termoelectricidad no es nada nuevo ( http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/POWER/thermoelectric/thermoelectric.htm ), solo que siempre fue de aplicacion limitada debido al bajo rendimiento. 

Rendimiento que ha mejorado mucho con las celdas Peltier actuales que en lugar de metales usan semiconductores. Pero que _todavia _no resultan convenientes como generadores de electricidad.


----------



## StrySG (Feb 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Googlea con efecto Peltier.
> 
> La termoelectricidad no es nada nuevo ( http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/POWER/thermoelectric/thermoelectric.htm ), solo que siempre fue de aplicacion limitada debido al bajo rendimiento.
> 
> Rendimiento que ha mejorado mucho con las celdas Peltier actuales que en lugar de metales usan semiconductores. Pero que _todavia _no resultan convenientes como generadores de electricidad.



Gracias por la info y por el link, es que al conocer la noticia me asombre quizá mas de lo debidopss:


----------



## choson (Feb 1, 2010)

Exelente informacion fogonazo!!!

gracias por tu gran aporte esto nos enorgullese mas de estar en esta comunidad!!!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Feb 21, 2010)

Y para cuando se ve factible que ocurra esto?????

Por que se ve muy interesante


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 22, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Los robots o sondas espaciales usan unos dispositivos llamados RTG (Radio Termal Generator), los cuales, el calor que genera un isótopo radioactivo lo convierten en electricidad. Esos dispositivos tienen vidas extremadamente largas.
> Las naves voyager llevan un RTG cada uno, y despues de mas de 30 años, siguen operativas.



Aqui esta la nota tecnica del RTG por si les interesa...

http://nuclear.gov/pdfFiles/MMRTG.pdf


----------

